# Russian Man Touches 1,000 Women's Breasts



## ShinySharks (Sep 8, 2011)

I got the article this time bitches!!



> In what should probably be taken as another example of the weirdly sexual build up to next year's Russian elections, a man has touched 1,000 women's breasts for Vladimir Putin.
> 
> Why? We don't really understand. After touching all the breasts, he then meets Prime Minister Putin and shakes his hand, somehow passing the breast touching experience onto him (or something like that).
> 
> ...



http://www.businessinsider.com/russian-man-touches-1000-womens-breasts-for-putin-2011-9

The link also includes an awesome video


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 8, 2011)

What? How weird.

If he wants to touch breasts, he should go out and do it himself. Assuming the women don't mind.



> It was the tedious work with breasts, their owners and friends of the owner of the breasts. I saw the breasts in my dreams at night and the dreams came true at daylight. But certainly I didn’t become a gay. I still love breasts.


----------



## Butcher (Sep 8, 2011)

There are some weird people in this world .


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh...my....god...

This


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Sep 8, 2011)

He touched 1000 women's breasts, and he's not ghey still??

hurr-durr-derp.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 8, 2011)

So does one woman = two tits ? 

Or does one woman = one pair ?


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 8, 2011)

Ummmm........


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Next: Russian Women Touches 1,000 Men's Crotches.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

I want to touch titties for Putin, too.


----------



## Saufsoldat (Sep 8, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> Next: Russian Women Touches 1,000 Men's Crotches.



I doubt Putin would want to shake her hand after that.


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Sep 8, 2011)

And I have a picture of this man!!!


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 8, 2011)

This would never work here.


----------



## ShurikenGirl7 (Sep 8, 2011)

> It was the tedious work with breasts, their owners and friends of the owner of the breasts.



Breast touching has become tedious.... poor guy.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 8, 2011)

ShurikenGirl7 said:


> Breast touching has become tedious.... poor guy.



I wonder if that happens to gynecologist after a while


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Sep 8, 2011)

I think there should be a touch a mans ass day. For America, I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be any rape issue cuz men don't tell.


----------



## Kage (Sep 8, 2011)

how completely pointless!


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 8, 2011)

and i havent even touched one ;(


----------



## Coteaz (Sep 8, 2011)

Prince Vegeta said:


> and i havent even touched one ;(


Here, shake my hand


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 8, 2011)

Like a boss.


----------



## Talon. (Sep 8, 2011)

This is just...wow. this is fucking....wow.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 8, 2011)

For putin eh?

Everyone needs a hobby I suppose.



> But certainly I didn’t become a gay. I still love breasts.


Talk about a non sequiter.  Nobody was saying you became gay.


----------



## Miss Fortune (Sep 8, 2011)

o,o Um?

Man is a warrior? What?


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2011)

I think I should start pretending to care deeply for politics 

Or for easy girls.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 8, 2011)

...


Did he actually get to touch them? Patting down some boobs through a thick sweater does not count.


----------



## Zhariel (Sep 8, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Did he actually get to touch them? Patting down some boobs through a thick sweater does not count.



Why not just click the link and watch the video? I think one of the girls around 2:20 was actually a dude.

And some looked super young with braces, I was like "Waaaaait a minute!"


----------



## dream (Sep 8, 2011)

What a fine goal to accomplish.


----------



## lucky (Sep 9, 2011)

Normally when watching any video with 15 minutes of repetitive shit i just fastforward.  But i just couldn't for this vid! My fingers wouldn't obey!


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 9, 2011)

i had the impression he did it on random girls that he comes across, not like this


----------



## zuul (Sep 9, 2011)

Putine is like some sort of sex god to some people it seems.

Can't blame them the dude is sort of hot.


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm ashamed to be part Russian.


----------



## impersonal (Sep 9, 2011)

A lot of these girls are really good looking. I'm half impressed by russian girls and half disappointed by their political motives... But I just tell myself they enjoyed the groping and used putin as an excuse to indulge themselves.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 9, 2011)

Plush said:


> I'm ashamed to be part Russian.


You're an idiot then.

This is how pimps roll


----------



## TSC (Sep 9, 2011)

This is why Russia is awesome.


----------



## T4R0K (Sep 9, 2011)

Some of the girls are looking at him like they wanna go behind a bush and go all out !!

Damn, awesome !


----------



## Morphine (Sep 9, 2011)

TheUltimateTyrant said:


> Next: Russian Women Touches 1,000 Men's Crotches.



i wanna become russian right away


----------



## Glued (Sep 9, 2011)

Another thread about Putin and women


----------



## hustler's ambition (Sep 9, 2011)

Why was he only grabbing on teens? He couldn't find any grown women?


----------



## Plush (Sep 9, 2011)

Hatifnatten said:


> You're an idiot then.
> 
> This is how pimps roll



No need to get offended. 

Can't you take a joke?


----------



## Kanali (Sep 9, 2011)

Now that Putin has the power of a thousand breasts he'll be unstoppable


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 9, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Why was he only grabbing on teens? He couldn't find any grown women?


I know plenty of women in college that could pass as "teens"


----------



## BrickStyle (Sep 9, 2011)

ShinySharks said:


> http://www.businessinsider.com/russian-man-touches-1000-womens-breasts-for-putin-2011-9



*That dood's my hero. 

But isn't it that in russia, the boobs touch you? *


----------



## Murdoc (Sep 9, 2011)

Deputy Myself said:


> are you actually comparing woman's breasts to a guys crotch?
> 
> people are actually this stupid?



Wut?


----------



## -Dargor- (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow only russians can take the fun out of touching boobs...


----------



## GrandLordAtos (Sep 9, 2011)

This guy is a real boob.


----------



## No.1Moose (Sep 9, 2011)

The guy sounds retarded.


----------



## Sophie (Sep 9, 2011)

Half of the girls look underage .


----------



## Darc (Sep 9, 2011)

This man went hard, next up, head from 1000 women.


----------



## Federer (Sep 9, 2011)

If I ever come back to this world, I must come back as a Russian.


----------



## dr_shadow (Sep 9, 2011)

Cult of personality is awesome. In 60's China, if the cook made you a good meal, all credit went to "Mao Zedong Thinking".

North Korean airplanes are "carried by Juche power" according the flight crew.


----------



## lacey (Sep 9, 2011)

I've heard...stranger things, but okay...


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 9, 2011)

Larry Uchiha said:


> And I have a picture of this man!!!



i lolllllled


----------



## bullsh3t (Sep 9, 2011)

Lucky bastard


----------



## perman07 (Sep 9, 2011)

bullsh3t said:


> Lucky bastard


Wouldn't call it luck, that dude worked hard and got creative to touch those 2000 breasts (1000 pairs).

As one can see from the video also, not everyone reacts pleasantly either (though a lot of them DO react pleasantly).


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 10, 2011)

huarghghdslkwoxz  My Heritage culture shit

is fucking weird

I'm jealous
and I have a vagina

WHO WOULDN'T WANT TO TOUCH JIGGLY SQUISHY AMAZING SOFT BOOBS. 

BOOBS. IT'S FUCKING BOOBS.
jailbaits


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 10, 2011)

Yea, watching the video a lot of them looked really underage >.>



Trinity said:


> huarghghdslkwoxz  My Heritage culture shit is fucking weird
> 
> I'm jealous and I have a vagina
> 
> ...



Well, you have boobs of your own. Touch the jiggly, amazing boobs and you won't be so jelly. :ho


----------



## zuul (Sep 10, 2011)

Putine is the new Bieber. Making underaged girls wet their panties.


----------



## Lucaniel (Sep 10, 2011)

this is incomprehensibly brilliant


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 10, 2011)

zuul said:


> Putine is the new Bieber. Making underaged girls wet their panties.


Nah Russian girls just have good taste. you wouldn't see them fangirling over beiber


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Sep 10, 2011)

Coteaz said:


> Here, shake my hand



lol thanks , 

-----


----------



## dream (Sep 10, 2011)

MasterSitsu said:


> Nah Russian girls just have good taste. you wouldn't see them fangirling over beiber



But some of them do fangirl over Bieber.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 10, 2011)

No feminist rage over women being treated as sex objects?  

Even feminists can't find time or energy to complain in the current economy?


----------



## Sillay (Sep 10, 2011)

I like how serious and earnest he sounds about this.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 10, 2011)

mr_shadow said:


> Cult of personality is awesome. In 60's China, if the cook made you a good meal, all credit went to "Mao Zedong Thinking".
> 
> North Korean airplanes are "carried by Juche power" according the flight crew.


Hey look someone not being offended, or impressed.  I kid all, opinions are what we do, but isn't it curious what they are willing to 'be caught' doing for the supposed pleasure of 1 man?  Oh CM Punk, you need to be taking notes from Putin.


----------



## noobthemusical (Sep 10, 2011)

Nesha said:


> Why was he only grabbing on teens? He couldn't find any grown women?



... What? did you watch the whole thing?


Also this is amazing words can't describe who awestruck I am.


----------



## Terra Branford (Sep 10, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> No feminist rage over women being treated as sex objects?
> 
> Even feminists can't find time or energy to complain in the current economy?



As long as the women agreed to it (and weren't underage) and unless he said that's all women are good for or something, I don't really see what can be said about it...


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 10, 2011)

Terra Branford said:


> As long as the women agreed to it (and weren't underage) and unless he said that's all women are good for or something, I don't really see what can be said about it...




I'm not a feminist, but I can try to summarize.  :T

There's a somewhat strong distinction made between past and current day feminism(I think the terminology is similar to 2nd generation(old school) and 3rd generation(new school) feminists, can't remember exactly).  

Past era feminists would probably object to a public scene where a woman was depicted as merely an anonymous set of T and A.  Women wanted their opinions, thoughts, and ideas to matter.  They would object to anything which implied in the least that they were merely a pair of breasts or other sex parts which did not necessarily contain an opinion.  The exception would be something which portrayed woman as being sexy in a classy and respectable sense.

Current era feminists have a tendency to believe if they act and behave like men that means they'll have the same rights and priveleges as men.  Thus you have feminists who burp in public, spit, cuss and try to act as they believe men do thinking it means they'll be treated "equally".  They run around topless in "feminist protests".  They don't object to lap dances or women being treated or portrayed as sex objects.  Maybe because for them its more important to fit in and be accepted by a social circle than it is for them to risk rocking the boat or disagreeing with public opinion on a topic.  Who can say for certain?

Mostly, I wasn't being completely serious.  I miss old school feminism and lament the fact that it seems to have died in favor of some lesser, lamer, new age movement...


----------



## Tentenfan (Sep 10, 2011)

Dang gurl. He's been busy.


----------



## Pseudo (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## siyrean (Sep 10, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> I'm not a feminist, but I can try to summarize.  :T
> 
> There's a somewhat strong distinction made between past and current day feminism(I think the terminology is similar to 2nd generation(old school) and 3rd generation(new school) feminists, can't remember exactly).
> 
> ...



pretty sure those third wave feminist are thinking more along the line of: a persons sexuality is no bodies business but their own, and they should be able to do what ever the fuck they want without negative inferences based on a supposed purity women are supposed to have. Just saying.


----------



## Sanity Check (Sep 10, 2011)

siyrean said:


> pretty sure those third wave feminist are thinking  they should be able to do what ever the fuck they want without negative inferences based on a supposed purity women are supposed to have. Just saying.




EXACTLY.

Women should be able to get into a van that has the word *RAPIST* painted on the side with men wearing ski masks carrying duct tape.  And nothing bad should happen.

Its not a methodology or a worldview.  Only a lame excuse to pretend women's decisions should be above criticism & empower their lack of principles and common sense.


----------



## Yondaime Namikaze (Sep 10, 2011)

Is that all? 
Either way, it's pretty damn pointless and I'm sure the prime minster could have found something better to do with  his time then come and shake the man "who touched 1,000 breasts'" hand.


----------



## Ral (Sep 11, 2011)

At least they weren't all moobs.


----------



## Psych (Sep 11, 2011)

XD. Hilarious!


----------



## siyrean (Sep 12, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> EXACTLY.
> 
> Women should be able to get into a van that has the word *RAPIST* painted on the side with men wearing ski masks carrying duct tape.  And nothing bad should happen.
> 
> Its not a methodology or a worldview.  Only a lame excuse to pretend women's decisions should be above criticism & empower their lack of principles and common sense.



 this... makes no sense to me in context what so ever.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Sep 12, 2011)

that chick at 1: 33 was pretty damn hot


----------

